# Dsg noise when downshifting in drive clicking?



## speeds2 (Sep 26, 2006)

Hi there,
When i get at the traffic lights and let my car roll out in D i can hear my car downshifting (clicking) form gear 4 to 3 to 2 and 1. 
And i can slightly feel it (clinking) to when it's downshifting from 3 to 2 and when it's shifting in 1 when i stand still.
And when i drive in D and and the car shifts up everything sounds normal but in manual the car make's a clicking noise when i shift up from 1 to 2 to 3 when i shift to 4, 5 and 6 everything it does not make any noise.
But i have no issues with the transmission except this clicking.
Is this normal?


----------



## nlp187 (Dec 19, 2008)

Mine does that exact same thing. I guess its normal, sure hope nothings wrong with it.


----------



## gti2007red (Feb 6, 2007)

same here..always clicks going back into 1st


----------



## 1998gtis (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: (gti2007red)*

Im a Tech at a vw dealer. And this is normal. In the past week I my self have worked on 4 of these complaints. And after wasting my time have found nothing wrong. If all of ur cars are doing the same thing? Wouldnt you think its normal? Or do you think all 300 thousand DSG cars this year and year before are messed up?


----------



## gti2007red (Feb 6, 2007)

lol ^ .. o geez


----------



## nlp187 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: (gti2007red)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (gti2007red)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gti2007red* »_same here..always clicks going back into 1st

I had not noticed that, but after I did the "Basic Setting" procedure earlier today, the clutch noises seems slightly more noticeable, especially downshifting from 2 to 1.


----------



## speeds2 (Sep 26, 2006)

The noise started with my trans also after a basic settings!
It´s not normal! does anyone has a solution for the rough downshifting from 3 to 2 to 1?


----------



## Slickvic (Apr 25, 2006)

Yeah it happens to me too. I only hear it when I drive with the windows down. I've had my GTI for 3 years now and nothing has broken yet, so I agree this is nothing to be concerned about.


----------



## black_spider (Nov 13, 2006)

*dsg clinking banging noise 3-2-1 in traffic*

I reckon its the haldex controller. WHen i stop in traffic, it seems like the gears are slowing down slower than the car, feels like sometimes it is still spooling., Sometimes I even get a big loud bang noise, Its embarassing. its metal to metal noise

It is definitely the clutches not in sync. VW have never fixed this ITS APPALLING.

lots of cars have this, VW Ignores this, I think a class action to recall them all and fix it would be good. I am fed up, 5 years and still not fixed, VW also changed my DSG under warranty and still there...


----------



## simple_man (Jun 18, 2006)

speeds2 said:


> The noise started with my trans also after a basic settings!
> It´s not normal! does anyone has a solution for the rough downshifting from 3 to 2 to 1?


Mine is the same, it's an R32MKV + Turbo + UM code.
It' can be addressed by manually downshifting it at higher RPM when coming to the stop. I try to downshift at about 2500RPM and there is no clank.

I think it can be addressed in the code, but is hardware induced. Maybe just a normal wear-tear that code is fail to adapt to.


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

I know it's some old thread but I was concerned about it also, as it's making exactly the same thing as described in the first post. Now as I'm reading this kind of threads about the DSG gearboxes I'm more relaxed, as many of users are told it have to be like this. But still it's annoying to me and I'm always thinking what are other people thinking who is hearing it from the outside, both hands on the steering wheel but the car is making manual gearbox sounds.


----------



## Bernie Jaw (Sep 1, 2021)

My R32's dsg was downshifting ok until recently the car was at my mechanic for other work. 
My mechanic said he had to reset the dsg because the battery was disconnected from the car for several weeks.
Since then the sound of dsg downshift is more apparent 4-3, 3-2, 2-1
He says it is normal. Im still feeling nervous


----------



## Jaxone (Jul 4, 2008)

Just drive. It's not "normal" but it is present on many DSG. There is some wear and tear inside the gearbox over the time and some synchro mesh getting louder  but you can still drive like that for many years without further issues.


----------

